# Laptop laufwerk am pc nutzen



## kassra (18. August 2008)

Ich hab eine ganz bescheidene frage kann man ein laptop laufwerk am pc nutzen?


----------



## moddingfreaX (18. August 2008)

Willste das Laufwerk ausbauen und in deinen PC einbauen oder nur das Notebook an den PC anschließen und dann so das Laufwerk benutzen?


----------



## kassra (18. August 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Willste das Laufwerk ausbauen und in deinen PC einbauen oder nur das Notebook an den PC anschließen und dann so das Laufwerk benutzen?



ausbauen und in pc einbauen


----------



## Fransen (18. August 2008)

Ich meine die haben auch einen normalen SATA-Anschluss genauso wie die Notebook Festplatten.

Bei älteren Notebooks, die noch IDE Besitzen braucht man einen Adapter oder ein spezielles Kabel auf "normales" IDE.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2008)

kassra schrieb:


> ausbauen und in pc einbauen


 
Du stellst Fragen.

Warum willst du ein grottiges Notebook-Laufwerk (und ich habe bisher nur Grottenlaufwerke bei Notebooks gehabt) in einen PC einbauen, für den ein Laufwerk nur ein paar Euro kostet? 

Soweit ich weiß, brauchst man das Teil hier, um ein Slim Laufwerk in einen PC anschließen zu können.

hier drücken


----------



## kassra (19. August 2008)

Danke. Naja so schlecht find ich die laufwerke gar nicht in den nb´s.

Gibt es nicht auch hauptplatinen in denen man die cpu und ram vom nb verweden kann ?!


----------



## DanielX (19. August 2008)

Sorry jetz muss ich aber echt mal fragen was hast du vor, willste dein Notebook in ein PC-Gehäuse bauen?

Sinn seh ich da keinen.


----------



## HeX (19. August 2008)

früher liefen auch mal einige mobile cpus auch auf einem desktiomainboard, das geht aber heut nicht mehr da die meist verschiedene sockel haben.

genauso wie mit dem cd laufwerk, also mein recht aktuelles lenovo hat kein sata anschluss fürs laufwerk, irgendwas anderes.

hole dir doch einfach ein slimlaufwerk... sollte nicht ganz so klapprig sein und auch ein sata anschluss haben


----------



## kassra (19. August 2008)

also um das ganze aufzuklären. Mein asus laptop hats erwischt aber die einzelnen koponenten wie das laufwerk, die cpu, der ram und die wireless card sind noch in ordnung. Somit brauch ich eigentlich nur ein mainboard das die nötigen anschlüsse für monitor tastartur stellt und gleichzeitig die mobile cpu aufnehmen kannl.


----------

